# Solved: Trying to clone disk across network



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi guys

I want to clone a 120GB laptop harddrive (multiple partitions inc. hidden factory restore, vista, xp, logical data) to a 320GB laptop drive across a network (prefer via crossover cable, but can use router).

I have tried (& failed!) using Macrium Reflect(free), Acronis True Image Home 11.0, PC Network Clone Free, and Clonezilla.

Has anyone done this and can help ?

I have spent > 20 hours already and its bugging the hell out of me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know little about cloning disks, but would think that the cloning application would need direct access to the destination disk, not through another operating system.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

TerryNet said:


> I know little about cloning disks, but would think that the cloning application would need direct access to the destination disk, not through another operating system.


Agreed, I have never seen a clone over a network before.

Next best thing you can do is put the laptop drive in an external enclosure (USB or FireWire) and do it that way.


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

*TerryNet* I am not cloning within an os other than the livecd os's (usually linux based) provided by the above methods.

Couriant - agreed, however I don't happen to have the hardware to do that, so I thought I would try the network method which many are using and all the above packages claim to support. I may have to go this route anyway if I cannot get network clone to work.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I find that interesting that they say they support that... perhaps a firewall issue if it's not working now?

If not, then i think it would be about £15 for one... not a bad investment though


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe I was too obscure. I meant that you do not have direct access to the remote disk the way you do with a USB connected one. You have to communicate with whatever OS is running on the remote laptop, and that OS is what has control of the driver and communication with the disk.

If the packages say they can clone over a network are they referring to Network Attached Storage, or also to a drive connected to another computer?


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

There are no firewalls operating with direct crossover cable connection. Via the router yes, but it should auto allow LAN traffic AFAIK ( It does when networking in windows ).

TerryNet - point 1 Yes, but the packages claim to be able to do this, however I cannot get them to work.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

abbyk said:


> There are no firewalls operating with direct crossover cable connection. Via the router yes, but it should auto allow LAN traffic AFAIK ( It does when networking in windows ).
> 
> TerryNet - point 1 Yes, but the packages claim to be able to do this, however I cannot get them to work.


I was thinking software firewalls, like Norton etc.


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Specifically:
1. Macrium reflect free.
Was able to create a single Image of all partitions over network. Then restored that image to the new drive. However could not get new drive to boot Vista or XP even after attempting many MBR repairs.

2. Acronis True Image Home 11.0 (via livecd) booted to both laptops - could not configure networking correctly to work.

3. PC Network Clone Free. Server and client cds work in one laptop but obscure fail with both in other.

4. Clonezilla. Cannot figure commandline for client PC to establish network communication.


----------



## hbwin (Sep 26, 2009)

I have tried and successfully cloned(backup & restored through) LAN crossover cable between a laptop and a desktop pc using Norton Ghost 2003.
I have also use *PING (Partimage Is Not Ghost) **http://ping.windowsdream.com/*for cloning but not through cross cable.
Have tried using Cloning Server Edition for LAN crossover cable but don't know how to use because seem compliacted as I am not a Linux user.


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Couriant - I am not running any of these apps from harddisk based OS - therefore no firewalls with exception of router, which AFAIK allows LAN traffic by default.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

abbyk said:


> Couriant - I am not running any of these apps from harddisk based OS - therefore no firewalls with exception of router, which AFAIK allows LAN traffic by default.


ahh ok, my apologies.


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks hbwin - I think I have a couple of old versions of Ghost somewhere - will try to find....

And btw - glad you joined TSG forums, your input is much appreciated. As is that from the old hands - cheers guys, will let you know how I get on


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Well I coulnd't get ghost to work - incorrect NIC drivers or so.

However - I managed to get Clonezilla live working & the job is now done !

Perfect copy of the old drive it seems - Bootloader, vista boot, Xp boot, logical drive. All Perfect 

Looks like Clonezilla is an excellent piece of software - not for the fainthearted tho - had to fumble thru some obscure(to me) linux commands to get it to work. I think they are working on a GUI + autoconfig etc. - should be kick-a.s.s piece of kit then.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
I haven't used Ghost in years but if memory serves me correctly you had to create a disc with the correct network drivers on it. By default it would throw some generic or 3com driver on there.


----------



## hbwin (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi abbyk,
You never mention which Brand and Model of the NIC that you are using for the client PC.
I did encounter NIC driver that cannot be detected when booting up using the Norton floppy disk. The problem was that the existing Intel LAN driver in Norton Ghost 2003 was outdated. The client pc that I was trying to boot up has a built-in LAN card using Intel 82559ER or 8255xER Ethernet Controller. 
Similar problem for Intel Pro 100 or an Intel Pro 1000 series network card was reported on Symantec website on *Errors using Ghost with an Intel network card* :
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...04696d164d79d33c88256c4800758e95?OpenDocument
1) I had to download the Intel LAN driver from:
http://www.intel.com/design/network/drivers/e100bdos.htm
2) In Norton Ghost 2003, I had to create a new Network Interface template of type NDIS2.
3) Create a new Norton Ghost bootup disk.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Cool  Great job in getting it to work. (saving this for reference )


----------

